# Filming a movie in our haunt



## Darkmaster (May 9, 2009)

Just received word that our haunt has been chosen as the location for the filming of a zombie themed movie. I'm so excited to have this honor. It works out perfectly, because our theme this year will be a zombie invasion with a zombie response team. 

Filming will begin in August. I'm not sure how long until the finished product will be ready.

I'll keep everyone posted with more info. when it's available.


----------



## joker (Sep 25, 2007)

Darkmaster said:


> Just received word that our haunt has been chosen as the location for the filming of a zombie themed movie. I'm so excited to have this honor. It works out perfectly, because our theme this year will be a zombie invasion with a zombie response team.
> 
> Filming will begin in August. I'm not sure how long until the finished product will be ready.
> 
> I'll keep everyone posted with more info. when it's available.


Very cool. Keep us informed.

I was on the set and actually got to play a feature zombie in Humans vs. Zombies filmed here locally back in November. Is supposed to be out in June limited theatrical release and then on Chiller. DVD should be out a few months later.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Woot, Darkmaster!


----------



## remylass (Sep 18, 2008)

Sounds like a ton of fun. Hopefully they won't get in your way for the season.


----------



## pensivepumpkin (Mar 27, 2011)

that is so rad!


----------



## kprimm (Mar 14, 2009)

Congrats, that will be a nice feather in the cap.


----------



## autumnghost (Sep 12, 2009)

Awesome! Congrats.


----------



## Darkmaster (May 9, 2009)

*Filming???*

I hope this wasn't to good to be true. I have been trying to get a hold of the producer, but so far no luck. Maybe he's too busy. I just hope they don't decide not to film and don't notify me. Still a little early, filming was going to start in August. I'm still keeping my hopes up .


----------

